# NEW ISRAELI TACTICAL MEDICAL DEVICE “ZIPPED UP” COMBAT WOUNDS IN GAZA



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2014)

@amlove21 and @x SF med , I thought of you two as soon as I read this.  Do the Isreali's have something here?

http://agilitegear.com/blogs/news/1...edical-device-zipped-up-combat-wounds-in-gaza


----------



## medicchick (Oct 18, 2014)

It seems to be an adjustable butterfly, nice.  I can see it being handy when you need to do sutures but don't have the time right then.  Clean and close, sew later if needed but since you can attach this to the skin with staples...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 18, 2014)

If you can attach it with staples... why not staple?


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 18, 2014)

Medically, what does the zipper get you other sutures don't?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 18, 2014)

Personally, on gut wounds, primary integumental closure is not my favorite thing due to the need for abdominal lavage in the majority of cases...  in a field setting, all you are doing is trapping the dirt, fecal matter and undigested food in an area that is the perfect incubator for disease until you are sure you have internal structures closed, cleaned and free of any foreign matter.  This closure system seems to require abdominal structures to be reinserted on the spot for it to work....  damp, clean bandages will keep the organs viable without introducing whatever is on the ground into the patient's gut, and creating an incubator inside his body.

If transport gets delayed for 3 hours, you have created a situation where the patient will be subjected to greater amounts of ABX and possibly a greater amount of tissue resected.   If it's out of the gut (his pieces parts) leave it out until it's clean and repaired.  Notice how nice and clean and pretty and shaved the patient is in the article?  Not happening in a field setting.

Survey says.... it'll be fine at a hospital, it's not so good in the field.

MOO, YMMV


----------

